# Good Time Or Bad Time To Buy Home Heating Oil?



## Lex Foutish (23 Feb 2011)

I just discovered here that 1000 litres of home heating oil will cost me about €800. I dipped my tank and just might have enough to get me through to after the summer. 

With the goings on in the Arab world, I'm wondering if I should fill up now or wait till September/October...........


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Feb 2011)

I'm filling mine to the brim before the end of the week and will hopefully not use it 'til next winter begins.


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Feb 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I'm filling mine to the brim before the end of the week and will hopefully not use it 'til next winter begins.


 
I'm thinking that's the better option too, Paddy.


----------



## Shane007 (23 Feb 2011)

The last time oil prices peaked, Michael O'Leary pre-purchased his fuel @ €120 a barrel. Shortly after it was making €60 a barrel.

Unless you have a crystal ball, buy when you need it. One fill or half a fill is not going to have a huge saving/loss within the bigger picture.


----------

